# Wisdom teeth removal



## willc2412 (Jan 14, 2013)

Friday I'm going to be getting my wisdom teeth out and I have one question for any of yall who have had wisdom teeth taken out.  How long do I need to wait before I can drink beer and mainly dip tobacco after the wisdom tooth removal?  Thanks


----------



## ranger1977 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just don't drank anything through a straw. Don't know about the dippin' part. Your dentist will tell you what to do.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 14, 2013)

willc2412 said:


> Friday I'm going to be getting my wisdom teeth out and I have one question for any of yall who have had wisdom teeth taken out.  How long do I need to wait before I can drink beer and mainly dip tobacco after the wisdom tooth removal?  Thanks


To answer your question, you should not drink any alcohol while taking pain meds.  Good way to overdose and get to ride in the van with the bright lights on top while someone tries to revive you.

Now would be a perfect time to quit dipping altogether.  But if you must continue, you better wait until the sockets heal up.  You get something in there that is irritating (i.e. tobacco) it will hurt worse.  Also, it could abcess and that starts a whole new string of problems.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds like a good time to quit being a slave to nicotine....I broke the chains of bondage 3 years ago.


----------



## willc2412 (Jan 14, 2013)

I know I cant drink while on pain meds.  I'm wondering after the pain meds have been out of my system for a few days will I be ok to drink with the widsom teeth removed or could it infect them?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 14, 2013)

willc2412 said:


> I know I cant drink while on pain meds.  I'm wondering after the pain meds have been out of my system for a few days will I be ok to drink with the widsom teeth removed or could it infect them?



You can still eat and drink.  But your mouth will be sore for awhile.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe you should just ask you Dad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2013)

i one last summer growing in sideways... i took it out myself


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2013)

You should probably wait until your 21; that's only 4 years away little feller


----------



## applejuice (Jan 14, 2013)

If you listen to them (dentist) , you will be back to normal in 2 days.
If you don't, it will be weeks before you are back to halfway normal. Dry socket will happen if your sucking on a plug of copenhagen, and it is painful.


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Jan 14, 2013)

applejuice said:


> Dry socket will happen if your sucking on a plug of copenhagen, and it is painful.



"It is painful" doesn't do it justice.  It hurts like a needle in the eyeball. Then, when you show up at the dentist's office crying like a little baby he'll whisk you into the chair and kindly shove a saline soaked strip of gauze down where your tooth used to be.  

I had all four - all impacted - out when I was in the Air Force, because wisdom teeth aren't authorized in the military.  That must be the case, because they pull everybody's.


----------



## applejuice (Jan 14, 2013)

TerryGwinnett said:


> "It is painful" doesn't do it justice.  It hurts like a needle in the eyeball. Then, when you show up at the dentist's office crying like a little baby he'll whisk you into the chair and kindly shove a saline soaked strip of gauze down where your tooth used to be.
> 
> I had all four - all impacted - out when I was in the Air Force, because wisdom teeth aren't authorized in the military.  That must be the case, because they pull everybody's.



My strip of gauze was soaked in some kind of clove oil 

I tasted that stuff for a week


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 14, 2013)

As soon as you wake up. Just don't spit.


----------



## Mario7979 (Jan 14, 2013)

Had all mine pull my pullin a  US Army dentist in South Koreaback in the early 80's....What the say about a dry socket believe them....Pain is hard to describe but could feel like pins in the eyes, or a tooth ache 1000 times worse....just be careful and do what the doctor says and you will come out feeling fine, dont listen and you will  be on here telling your - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - story....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 14, 2013)

Mario7979 said:


> Had all mine pull my pullin a  US Army dentist in South Koreaback in the early 80's....What the say about a dry socket believe them....Pain is hard to describe but could feel like pins in the eyes, or a tooth ache 1000 times worse....just be careful and do what the doctor says and you will come out feeling fine, dont listen and you will  be on here telling your - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - story....



Yep. 

Go ahead and drink what you want, dip like you'll never see tomorrow, suck on straws and be sure and eat lots of hot foods.  


Then, when you get dry sockets and are lying on the floor begging for a freak accident or a lightning bolt to put you out of your misery, please have someone video the entire ordeal and post it here for us. 





Seriously, DO WHAT HE TELLS YOU TO DO!  I got two dry sockets on the third day and thought I was going to die. I can promise you, there is no pain worse than dry sockets. It'll turn a man into a mouse like nothing else. I've had two babies over nine pounds and I'd rather give birth to a 20 pound baby than ever go through that again.


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Jan 14, 2013)

Mario7979 said:


> Had all mine pull my pullin a  US Army dentist in South Koreaback in the early 80's.



I guess wisdom teeth aren't authorized in the Army either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep.
> 
> Go ahead and drink what you want, dip like you'll never see tomorrow, suck on straws and be sure and eat lots of hot foods.
> 
> ...



 That's what I wanted to say in the back of my mind. Thanks for telling like it is TBug!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I wanted to say in the back of my mind. Thanks for telling like it is TBug!



So you know.    

I have never had pain so bad that I shook uncontrollably until those two dry sockets set in. I had always heard it was a horrible thing to go through but there is nothing I can think of that could compare to it. 

I honestly believe I would rather try to amputate my own leg with a dull vegetable knife than experience that kind of pain again. 

Dr. Roan and his clove packings saved me. I mean SAVED ME!


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 14, 2013)

I remember the surgeon telling me the snuff will infect the sockets also. I waited 3-4 days and wish I had quit then


----------



## merc123 (Jan 15, 2013)

1.  If your main concerns about wisdom teeth is when you can drink alcohol again, you may need to get help.  This is the first step in identifying you're an alcoholic.

2.  Aren't you 18?  

3.  I thought you were going to stop dipping?  You asked about it on 10-25-2012...

I believe you need to re-evaluate your life at this point...


----------



## TroutBum95 (Jan 15, 2013)

I had mine out few years back and I just remember laying on the couch with my mouth full of gauze and my mom removing bloody gauze from my mouth. All I drank for like 2 days were milkshakes. Make sure that whatever you drink you don't use a straw.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2013)

applejuice said:


> My strip of gauze was soaked in some kind of clove oil
> 
> I tasted that stuff for a week



I got two dry sockets after they removed my bottom wisdom teeth & that gauze is NASTY! Looked like seaweed to me & the taste was horrible! 



turtlebug said:


> Yep.
> 
> Go ahead and drink what you want, dip like you'll never see tomorrow, suck on straws and be sure and eat lots of hot foods.
> 
> ...




The only other pain that I KNOW is worse is kidney stones!


----------



## Panthers65 (Jan 15, 2013)

I spent two days hurting and 1 day sick after I got mine out, after that I was fine, but I listened to what the doc said. I had all 4 impacted and had to be cut out, not just pulled.


If you get as sick as I did that 3rd day, you won't want any beer or dip.


----------



## bpryor (Jan 16, 2013)

LISTEN TO THESE PEOPLE. Dont do it bro. Even if you dont wanna quit, just hold off the dip til you make it a few days without the meds. Buddy of mine dipped and got dry socket, cried even with the pain meds. Aint worth it man. Dont dip, dont slurp, and dont drink through a straw.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

merc123 said:


> 1.  If your main concerns about wisdom teeth is when you can drink alcohol again, you may need to get help.  This is the first step in identifying you're an alcoholic.
> 
> 2.  Aren't you 18?
> 
> ...



Yep


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jan 16, 2013)

willc2412 said:


> friday i'm going to be getting my wisdom teeth out and i have one question for any of yall who have had wisdom teeth taken out.  How long do i need to wait before i can drink beer and mainly dip tobacco after the wisdom tooth removal?  Thanks



. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2013)

merc123 said:


> 1.  If your main concerns about wisdom teeth is when you can drink alcohol again, you may need to get help.  This is the first step in identifying you're an alcoholic.
> 
> 2.  Aren't you 18?
> 
> ...




This coming from a grown man that spends thousands of $$$$  a year going VROOOOOOM,VROOOOOOOM around a dirt track and trashing his car/motor/transmision etc.









modern_yeoman said:


> . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
> . . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
> . . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
> . . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
> ...





Doooooooooood????


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So you know.
> 
> I have never had pain so bad that I shook uncontrollably until those two dry sockets set in. I had always heard it was a horrible thing to go through but there is nothing I can think of that could compare to it.
> 
> ...





I had three at once.

From drinking beer 

You need to tell the rest of the story, or mine anyway.

They will give you a big ol' syringe that's hooked on the end. Every time you eat you have to take said syringe and power wash out those dry sockets. Not pretty and does not feel good to say the least. And the healing process takes about three times longer.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I had three at once.
> 
> From drinking beer
> 
> ...




Oh Lord I forgot all about "THE SYRINGE".   

Yep. The stitches tore out of one of mine (I had two impacted wisdom teeth cut out) and I had to flush it out every time I ate anything. I learned really quick to be very careful with that thing. Jabbing raw sockets with pointy plastic just wasn't conducive to the healing process.  

One of the worst days of my life was going back to have the clove packing put back in and Dr. Roan pulling a rolled up piece of pepperoni out of one and a black olive out of the other.    

He looked at me and said "Pizza Hut Supreme"?  

I almost died.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 16, 2013)

bpryor said:


> LISTEN TO THESE PEOPLE. Dont do it bro. Even if you dont wanna quit, just hold off the dip til you make it a few days without the meds. Buddy of mine dipped and got dry socket, cried even with the pain meds. Aint worth it man. Dont dip, dont slurp, and dont drink through a straw.



X-2.  Doc may say 48 to 72 hours to be "back to normal" well you better double that and if not, well you have been told.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Lord I forgot all about "THE SYRINGE".
> 
> Yep. The stitches tore out of one of mine (I had two impacted wisdom teeth cut out) and I had to flush it out every time I ate anything. I learned really quick to be very careful with that thing. Jabbing raw sockets with pointy plastic just wasn't conducive to the healing process.
> 
> ...





Ewww. 

I cringe everytime I think about that syringe bottoming out in a dry socket. Words can not explain the instant pain.


----------



## patchestc (Jan 17, 2013)

eat and drink whatever you want whenever you want.
don't let nobody tell you what to do.
you da man!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Lord I forgot all about "THE SYRINGE".
> 
> Yep. The stitches tore out of one of mine (I had two impacted wisdom teeth cut out) and I had to flush it out every time I ate anything. I learned really quick to be very careful with that thing. Jabbing raw sockets with pointy plastic just wasn't conducive to the healing process.
> 
> ...





I forgot....I had ramen noodles stuck in mine when they flushed them out in the office when I had dry sockets!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 17, 2013)

patchestc said:


> eat and drink whatever you want whenever you want.
> don't let nobody tell you what to do.
> you da man!



Run it by daddy first! Remember...he's footin all these bills!
 But yea ..if he says it's ok.. I completely agree!


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 18, 2013)

I had all four of mine surgically removed, one was even touching my sinus cavity. I followed the doctor's orders and was fine. I only had to take the pain meds the day of the surgery.

Another reason to stay away from alcohol before and after the surgery is bc it thins your blood resulting in more blood loss. 

If you are drinking bc you are nervous about the pain/surgery the doctors can give you something to ease your nerves before going in and they will give you some pain medicine afterwards. 

I can't imagine what dip would feel like if it gets in your wound and no telling what kind of infection that could setup. STAY AWAY FROM IT!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

Wonder how the lil fellar's doin'?


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Wonder how the lil fellar's doin'?



I don't know, but I hope it hurts.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 18, 2013)

Bet he got dry sockets. Worst pain I've ever felt and I've had kidney stones and compound fractures.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Wonder how the lil fellar's doin'?



Got a cooler full waitin on him... Gonna drink em with straws n spit some snuff too... Oh wait... That's contributing isn't it? Never mind


----------

